# Looking for an Amp tech to service/repair my amp anywhere around the GTA/or beyond



## gcwillis (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi guys,

Is there anyone you can recommend? I've got a '64 vox ac30 with an issue with the top boost channel, the volume is extremely low and it's crackly at times. I just got it and it would be great to have someone give it a thorough look through to make sure everything's good, I replaced a few faulty preamp tubes but the top boost channel is still problematic.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

superfuzz audio...tim is great

superfuzzaudio.com


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## gcwillis (Feb 6, 2021)

Alan Small said:


> View attachment 349631


Alright, I'll give them a ring, thank you!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ive had luck with chris church in hamilton, and vintage tonewheels restoration in london.


----------



## gcwillis (Feb 6, 2021)

Budda said:


> Ive had luck with chris church in hamilton, and vintage tonewheels restoration in london.


Thanks, yeah I've heard good things about Chris Church too.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Alan Small said:


> superfuzz audio...tim is great
> 
> superfuzzaudio.com


I've been happy with Tim too. He's done good work on two of my amps and his pricing is totally fair. The only con is that repairs can sometimes take a while because he's so busy. Be sure to call to make sure they're open and currently accepting work.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

rich at amplifiers plus in cambridge


----------



## gcwillis (Feb 6, 2021)

MetalTele79 said:


> I've been happy with Tim too. He's done good work on two of my amps and his pricing is totally fair. The only con is that repairs can sometimes take a while because he's so busy. Be sure to call to make sure they're open and currently accepting work.





Alan Small said:


> rich at amplifiers plus in cambridge
> View attachment 349639
> View attachment 349640


Thanks for the recommendation, I reached out to Chris Church, and will be dropping it off with him, but good to know there's a lot of quality techs out there.


----------



## HarpBoy (Jun 10, 2009)

I can highly recommend John Fletcher. He's located in East York; Danforth and Pape area. 416-469-2966.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Chris is a good guy. He'll do a thorough job.


Alan Small said:


> rich at amplifiers plus in cam


Not recommended.


----------

